# OT: Vince Carter Statue



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

> DELAND, Fla. -- A nearly life-size sculpture of NBA All-Star Vince Carter will be erected in front of his Daytona Beach high school, despite objection from some board members.
> 
> Volusia County School Board members agreed Tuesday to accept the sculpture, a donation from Carter's mother. It will be placed in front of a new gym at Mainland High School being build with a $2.5 million contribution from Carter.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2252348

_________________

Obviously his mother is behind this. Comments?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

ah man, that statue is asking for it!!!!


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow What An Ego


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hopefully the inscription says something about a game seven being less important than celebrating a diploma for a bird program.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i have the eggs, who's driving?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

madman said:


> i have the eggs, who's driving?



hahhaha....dont forget the toilet paper...i think the statue should be made out of glas seeing as its owner s so damn fragile...hahahha....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Ahhh, you have to love charity. Such a selfless act. It's all about the kids.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> hahhaha....dont forget the toilet paper...i think the statue should be made out of glas seeing as its owner s so damn fragile...hahahha....


 :laugh:


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

I just hope that the statue was not contingent on the 2.5 mil. If it was... then vinces mom has more issues then i thought. Have to give props to VC for the donation though, 2.5 mil is a lot of money.

Vince may not be the baller we all thought he was but no one can dismiss what he has done for the communities he's worked in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> hahhaha....dont forget the toilet paper...i think the statue should be made out of glas seeing as its owner s so damn fragile...hahahha....


I have to admit, I even laughed at that one, and out loud. One thing I gotta say you guys are bitter and passionate fans, I think it goes hand in hand. Kudos.

-Petey


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

LOL if u think that's funny check out this blog :

http://raptorblog.com/

hilarious...vince's home away from home ; the floor :laugh:


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Petey said:


> I have to admit, I even laughed at that one, and out loud. One thing I gotta say you guys are bitter and passionate fans, I think it goes hand in hand. Kudos.
> 
> -Petey


thanks for the compliment..and yes we are truly passionate fans in Toronto, thats the first thing i noticed when i moved here...people in this city LOVE their teams...moreso the Leafs...but thats more b/c of the history..but the Raptors are still riding the wave fromt he 3 playoff appearances....


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

That should be the statue pose.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thievery Corporation said:


> That should be the statue pose.


:rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not on Carter's good or bad side, but that stuff is hilarious.

What an ego, though. Sad mostly.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Someone in the Nets forum posted they heard/read that his mom made the request.

-Petey


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Thievery Corporation said:


> That should be the statue pose.


No Doubt, someone should break the leg off the statue.

You know that his mama got a parking spot out of the deal.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

it should show the two little kids guarding a basket, and Vince shooting a fade away

(had to take a turn at it. Sorry)


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

nevermind lol that was crazy


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> it should show the two little kids guarding a basket, and Vince shooting a fade away
> 
> (had to take a turn at it. Sorry)



That's the best idea yet.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

You cannot base this statue upon Vince Carter's NBA career, it is for what he did for Mainland High. His high school career, he led them to the Florida State Final and dunked all over supposedly the best center in Florida then (Jim James).


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Dooch said:


> You cannot base this statue upon Vince Carter's NBA career, it is for what he did for Mainland High. His high school career, he led them to the Florida State Final and dunked all over supposedly the best center in Florida then (Jim James).


Dude.. they don't make statues for guys with great high school careers. You gotta do something past the high school and collegiate level to get something like this.

PS go cowboys.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Dude.. they don't make statues for guys with great high school careers. You gotta do something past the high school and collegiate level to get something like this.
> 
> PS go cowboys.


True, but still they are not going to entirely base this statue upon his NBA career and his performance in the NBA. His high school career was an absolute highlight film, just like he has in the NBA. He won the State Championship for the State of Florida (Mainland High School). He got a full-ride scholarship to one of if not the best colleges in the country (University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill). Dean Smith rarely gives out scholarships so his college career and high school career sparked his professional career.

LOL. Go Giants! :cheers:


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Board member Judy Conte said accepting the statue sends the wrong message to students.
> 
> "There have been many students graduated from that school who have made wonderful contributions to their fellow man -- in science, health, theater. Where are their statues?" Conte asked. "I think we're saying we value you if you can make a lot of money, and that troubles me."


How is this sending the wrong message? It's true isn't it? You make a lot of money and you're highly valued. Why deny it? Carter is doing good with his money by building a gym for the school. What is wrong with that?

These busybodies need to find somewhere productive to direct their energy.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

this shall be the statue...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dooch said:


> True, but still they are not going to entirely base this statue upon his NBA career and his performance in the NBA. His high school career was an absolute highlight film, just like he has in the NBA. He won the State Championship for the State of Florida (Mainland High School).* He got a full-ride scholarship to one of if not the best colleges in the country (University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill). Dean Smith rarely gives out scholarships * so his college career and high school career sparked his professional career.
> 
> LOL. Go Giants!  :cheers:


Sorry, but that is just horrible info you have there. Your telling me UNC under smith only gave a few scholarships? That is incorrect.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> I'm not on Carter's good or bad side, but that stuff is hilarious.
> 
> What an ego, though. Sad mostly.


I like all Celtic fans except for you!

-Petey


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Dooch said:


> True, but still they are not going to entirely base this statue upon his NBA career and his performance in the NBA. His high school career was an absolute highlight film, just like he has in the NBA. He won the State Championship for the State of Florida (Mainland High School). He got a full-ride scholarship to one of if not the best colleges in the country (University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill). *Dean Smith rarely gives out scholarships so his college career and high school career sparked his professional career.*
> 
> LOL. Go Giants! :cheers:


do the coaches actually decide who gets scholarships??? I always thought it was the recruits and the school that decide on that...and im preety sure that Rasheed Wallace/Stackhouse/Jordan/Vince/Shamond Williams/Jamison/Haywood all got full scholarships to attend there....


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

This is one funny *** thread!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> do the coaches actually decide who gets scholarships??? I always thought it was the recruits and the school that decide on that...and im preety sure that Rasheed Wallace/Stackhouse/Jordan/Vince/Shamond Williams/Jamison/Haywood all got full scholarships to attend there....


Every team in the NCAA (Division 1) is allowed to have 13 or 15 scholarships on their team(I think that is the correct number), and every D1 school uses them ALL except the IVY League which has a no "athletic" scholarship policy.

The coach decides who gets scholarships.... but the player must be cleared by the registrar's office at that school to ensure he meets minimum requirements (and there is also some NCAA process as well that ensures athletes have minimum test scores to qualify for scholarships). There are only a handful of walk on (i.e non scholarship players) who are contributors in your big conferences.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Whoa...that was quick!


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

^:clap::clap::clap:

A picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Whoa...that was quick!


hahahhaha...nice one...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

if u guys think a vc statue is crazy, then u dont know weird.
in philly(while ROCKY was popular), they almost made a sylvester stallone statue on the steps "rocky" ran up in the second movie.thats all i can recall from that moment.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> if u guys think a vc statue is crazy, then u dont know weird.
> in philly(while ROCKY was popular), they almost made a sylvester stallone statue on the steps "rocky" ran up in the second movie.thats all i can recall from that moment.


 So you're comparing Vince Carter, a contemporary (and emphasis on temporary) NBA star, to the Rocky series, a legendary movie series known and recognized worldwide? You can not be serious.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Let's hope for the people going into that gym that the ankle of the statue doesn't rust and fall off.. LOL.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> So you're comparing Vince Carter, a contemporary (and emphasis on temporary) NBA star, to the Rocky series, a legendary movie series known and recognized worldwide? You can not be serious.


thank you for completely misreading my post!
and no, im not trying to compare the two.














PS: only Rocky2 and Rocky 4 were good.lol


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> So you're comparing Vince Carter, a contemporary (and emphasis on temporary) NBA star, to the Rocky series, a legendary movie series known and recognized worldwide? You can not be serious.


Vinsanity > Italian Stallion







:biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vinsanity > Italian Stallion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the basketball court...yes
in the ring.....no
in acting........close call


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I bet he asks to get traded to another school in a couple seasons.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

this thread is awesome...nice one benis...that was good too...


----------

